# Heise - scheme for permutation of edges



## sm (Oct 14, 2014)

Scan copy - http://cs623829.vk.me/v623829069/51c9/rwjUxpuOTVY.jpg

*Solving of last corners in Heise method (simple variant)*
Result of analysis for permutations of 3 corners in Heise-method (PDF version):
https://vk.com/doc185254069_337129581


----------



## G2013 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow!! Amazing!!


----------



## sm (Oct 28, 2014)

*Solving of last corners in Heise method (simple variant)*
Result of analysis for permutations of 3 corners in Heise-method (PDF version):
https://vk.com/doc185254069_337129581


----------



## Dane man (Oct 28, 2014)

This is really quite amazing. It appears to be extremely useful.

Ryan Heise truly was a genius cuber. It appears you understand very well, too. Good job!


----------



## wassekaran (Apr 14, 2016)

Amazing..


----------

